# The BIG Vape Out Event - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (8/3/16)

*

*

*Vape Heads get ready!!!*

Join Sir Vape & Paulie’s E-Liquid for a mini vape meet.

Meet Paul from Paulie’s Eliquid and sample his 3 new juices which will have its official KZN Launch.

Steam Masters will also be launching their new apparel range & you will get to sample their 3 new juice lines.

Loads of prizes (Rx 200, Rda’s, Cotton Bacon, Juices,T-Shirts and More ...)

*EVENTS: *(please mail craig@sirvape.co.za to enter):
*Cloud competition with a difference (max 30watts / no commercial coils)
* Coil building competition & More ...

*ON OFFER:*
Loads of juices to test, specials, fresh coffee, cool drinks, latest reviews on the big screen upstairs, and more ...

Saturday 12th March 2016 9:30 till 14:00
Sir Vape - Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Rd, Morningside (Entrance in Marriott Rd)
Tel: 082 417 4668

Please RSVP on the event page on facebook https://www.facebook.com/events/980491295338779/​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## skola (8/3/16)

I wish i lived in Durban!!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Sir Vape (8/3/16)

Road Trip Mr Skola!!!!


----------



## Christos (9/3/16)

Woundnt mind a road trip for this awesome event 

PS you need beer upstairs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/16)

New record for me... this will be the fourth weekend in a row at an epic vape meet! CT, JHB, JHB and now Durbs! 

I may have to buy flowers for someone this weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rooigevaar (9/3/16)

I'm coming for the coffee!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (9/3/16)

Wooo hoooo can't wait to pop in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (9/3/16)

Gonna be fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (9/3/16)

@Sir Vape can you give me more details on the cloud comp. I would like to enter but have never entered one before and yours has a 30W limit.
Does this mean we may use any build but the watts can't exceed 30? Any other restrictions?


----------



## Sir Vape (10/3/16)

Greyz said:


> @Sir Vape can you give me more details on the cloud comp. I would like to enter but have never entered one before and yours has a 30W limit.
> Does this mean we may use any build but the watts can't exceed 30? Any other restrictions?




Hey @Greyz pop craig@sirvape.co.za for more info and to register for the cloud comp


----------



## Deezo (10/3/16)

Will Definitely be there , might even join this cloud comp xD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (10/3/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Greyz pop craig@sirvape.co.za for more info and to register for the cloud comp



I dropped craig a mail last night asking to be included. No reply yet though.


----------



## Sir Vape (11/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I dropped craig a mail last night asking to be included. No reply yet though.



Will be in touch this morning


----------



## BigGuy (11/3/16)

Hi sorry for the late reply. Yeah Cloud comp is as follows Regulated mods that do not have a hard mode so normal 30 watts on any regulated device as long as does not have standard coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/16)

What an awesome day with @Sir Vape and Paulie and Ollie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (12/3/16)

Nice cloud @Rob Fisher !
And great photos
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/16)

Silver said:


> Nice cloud @Rob Fisher !
> And great photos
> Thanks for sharing



Was my first entry into a cloud blowing comp ever today... it was a 30 watt max and the tank had to be an RTA! Unfortunately I was paired up against the SA Champ @Oliver Barry (I think it was rigged) who went on to win in Durbs... so it has to be said I was so close but got knocked out by the champion... just a pity it was in the first round!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (12/3/16)

Lol @Rob Fisher - at least you took part and your cloud looked very good!

Congrats @Oliver Barry !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/16)

Some more pics... what an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

Such cool photos @Rob Fisher 

Lol looking at the first one a non-vaper non-smoker would just not appreciate the atmosphere and vibe depicted there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

